# Flourite with a layer of sand on top.



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a 20 long tank. There is about 2 inches of fluorite in the back and less then 1 inch in the front of the tank. Will adding a quarter to half inch or so of sand on top cause any major issues? I hear there are problems when the sand is 2-3 inches deep... Please let me know, waiting on some replies.

-Gordon


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Sand is heavy and has less pore space than other substrates. That may not matter much except there is potential for capping off the existing "live" substrate and it can become stagnant (unless they are some serious roots running through it. 
Would you consider mixing the substrates to even out the textures/pores/etc?

Really, if you added 1" of sand overall (to get 3" in the back and 2" in the front) , I wouldn't perceive any problems. But I've been wrong before.

-Dave


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks, going to see what happens with half an inch on top or so


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Gordonrichards said:


> thanks, going to see what happens with half an inch on top or so


I would imagine a very cloudy water column for awhile 

But after that it should be fine. I normally put two to three inches of substrate
(Flourite/Eco/SMS/Truface) down and then a one inch layer of pool filter sand for
my planted tanks and it works fine.

- Brad


----------



## Rachel (Mar 21, 2003)

Your sand will end up on the bottom, and Flourite on the top. Mine did that, but the plants don't seem to mind. I have MTS to keep the sand/flourite stirred up nicely. Works out pretty good.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

My flourite stayed below the sand, I packed it down when putting it in the tank after several hours of rinsing.

MTS here too, since their addition I got plants sprouting EVERYwhere in the tank.

I have a 55 with 35-40 pounds of flourite which is about 2" and from 1-3" of sand on top of that, the 3" part has alot of river rock to build it up and texture the bed.


----------



## Danger69 (Nov 26, 2006)

Not to thread jack, but this topic seems to be related to my situation. I have 2" ecocomplete topped with 1" sand. Now most of my plants are doing good. But it now dawned on me when I tried to plant dwarf hair grass it would not grow. Is it because it could not reach the eco? I am thinking of mixing the eco with the sand then top it off with 1/2" sand. Would this method be better?


----------

